# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG Updates - HTC Ozone/Chief, JTAG Manager v1.29 and more

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Resurrecting HTC Chief is easy:
Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone and will re-write PDA’s SPL to 0.44.0000 SPL version.
Additionally, the zone which contains Model ID is re-flashed too. Thus   after resurrection phone will have Model ID = ‘CEDA10000′.
As well, you can change CID – for this make sure ‘Repair Custom ID’ field is checked in the Resurrection Guide dialog.  
To resurrect HTC Chief:    Solder JTAG cable to HTC Chief JTAG pads;Make sure HTC Chief is selected in the list of models;Insert battery and connect USB Cable;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *JTAG Manager 1.29* *—————————*    Fixed bug with plugins managing in case there is more than 1 plugin DLL available;Currently selected plugin is remembered now and will stay on next startups;Fixed Access Violation error during software startup in case there is none resurrector DLL present;Added Reset Method selection feature for more precise reset operation when Custom Target Settings is active;Updates manager & Updates tracking were completely reworked, and now are based not on the system time but on file’s hashing.
Thus since now on the JTAG Manager’s installation folder can be   copied/moved/re-installed (whatever else) without need to re-download   full set of files again.(SDK): more functions are now available (exported) for future Resurrector DLLs;Many cosmetic changes;FINALLY: “healed” the optimized DLL loading scheme:
User shall see: “Found and Initialized: XXX New and YYY Old External   Repair Pack(s)” where XXX must be always non-zero only on first startup   after there were new DLLs downloaded from the support.
On following JTAG Manager startups XXX shall be always equal to zero (!!!)
For example, after downloading 3 more new DLLs while there were 100   Resurrector DLLs already installed, after JTAG Manager restarts user   shall see:
Found and Initialized: 3 New and 100 Old External Repair Pack(s)
on next and all following restarts user shall see:
Found and Initialized: 0 New and 103 Old External Repair Pack(s)Re-worked  balloon hints system – Own (not windows’) balloons are  shown, so no  matter now what are the windows’ tray icon settings are.Added balloon hints for cases when target is not detected, error code 0×45, Device Id = 0x000000E1.
Don’t forget that balloons hints can be switched on or off from the DCC   Read/Write page – click “Notifications…” and select”For Advanced Users”   page to see settings- JTAG Manager now has new Icons الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]- Improved JTAG Manager restarting during updating itself *Firmware 1.21* *—————————*   Added RX-polling feature (debugger-to-target) for PXA3XX DCC transfers. RIFF BOX firmware is able now to wait (if resurrector DLL will request so) for PXA3XX target to be ready to accept
next packet over DCC: this feature slows down a little the JTAG-to-Target DCC transfers but guaranties no packets loss for slow clocked targets;  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
First release of the RIFF Data Exchange Plugin: please download it, and  then select it on Usefull Plugins page in the JTAG Manager to read short  description about the plugin’s abilities. In short it allows RIFF BOX  users to share and use Full Image files in centralized manner without  need to waste a lot of time for browsing countless forums.  
Because of big sizes of Full Image files, we don’t host them, instead  users share links to file sharing servers where the files are actually  uploaded. (like megaupload.com, rapidshare.com and others) You can  browse existent links for required image file or share your image file  (by sharing a http link) to help other RIFF BOX users.  
If you share image file please take attention to carefully fill file  details so for other people this to be an easy task to search for  required file (link)
If you used link to download file and found it good or bad or link to be  broken – please Rate this link so other users see the usability of the  link.
At the moment of first release of this plugin there are already few links shared so you’ll catch the idea fast.  
Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

